# How much to feed?



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I have six RBP that I got about 3 to 4 weeks ago. When I first got them they were about the size of a dime. Now they are just a bit bigger than silver dollars. I'm feeding them about three times a day but they always seem like they want more. I mean they will search the ENTIRE tank again and again to be absolutely sure they missed nothing.

I usually feed:

Hikari Freeze Dried Bloodworms
Frozen Bloodworms
Frozen Beefheart
Frozen Brine Shrimp
Live Rosy Red Minows only once

The Freeze Dried Bloodworms are usually fed three times a day and now and then I'll throw in one of the others excluding feeders. I have a floating feeding ring because I want them to expect food there so hopefully when they get big enough for pellets they will just accept them if they are in the ring. My main question is I have filled this ring up to three times in a row with the Freeze Dried Bloodworms back to back to back and they probably ate all of it in less then two minutes time span. They also look like they are about to explode. Should I stop feeding them or should I keep adding more? Even after the third time of filling up the ring they all hang out at the top of the tank waiting for it to be filled again or something. Then after they give up they search the ground and tank relentlessly. Is it good they have this appetite or is this just kind of one of those things were the animal doesn't know when to quit eating? Should I reduce feedings per day to like two? I mean when I go to feed them it looks like they get so excited they're beside themselves.

On a side note but somewhat related my room mate has a turtle that he feeds Minows to and we thought the Minows would be OK in the piranha tank (really stupid sounding I know). He wanted a place for them so he could feed them to the turtle without having to get another tank. He bought ten feeders and probably about fifteen minutes after the feeders went in to the piranha tank there were none left. I mean they just went none stop to make sure they ate every last one. So I skipped a feeding since they ate the minows but the next feeding of bloodworms they went absolutely ape sh*t trying to out due each other to get to the bloodworms. It was like the minows just didn't fill them up well or something.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

haha...all beginners have made that mistake.
You dont realize the tenacity of these fish!!

I didnt read ALL the message but...just feed them until they stop. dont worry about fillin them up!


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

you're lucky bro, my reds take about 10mins before they even notice the pellets i give. They were raised on flowerhorn pellets, unfortunately the LFS ran out, and so they're on regular pellets (no Hikari Gold over here either).


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

OK I'll just keep pouring it in until they stop. Or until they're so fat they can't swim whichever comes first. They used to take awhile before they started to eat but I guess they got comfortable in the tank or something.

heh... and yeah I guess the message was kinda long.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

notaverage said:


> haha...all beginners have made that mistake.
> You dont realize the tenacity of these fish!!
> 
> I didnt read ALL the message but...just feed them until they stop. dont worry about fillin them up!


that's what i did until they cant eat no more...


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have raised lots of baby reds and currently have about 80 2-4 inchers. You asked about minnows yes that is the best thing you can do to stop fin nipping on eachother and it is a great nutritional source of protein. I would start out with roseies or guppies
(like you have used before) they are a little slower. You can fill them up quicker and with better with shredded shrimp, squid, and octopus. Bite size pieces but not to big or you may have to net the mess out. I hope this helps you out. Good luck.


----------

